# Princess Leah??



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Ooogi-wow...slinky...more like barely there  

I posted a few pic at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10010
You guys are probably going to have to make it yourselves....


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow, 
I had no idea it was that slinky. I agree with Randy on this one. You are probably foing to have to make it.I have been sewing for about 14 years and I would have to do some hard thinking on that top. Heaven forbid someone fall out of it! The bottom shouldn't be to hard to do. You would probably want to go with a medium weight metallic Silk Dupioni fabric. The waist band would probably have to be created using a polymer clay to get the look you want. Maybe something else. The side key holes could be recreated using a good piece of leather. Has anyone seen the back? 
My only guess at that top for right now would be to find a great underwire halter bra, add a huge amount of bonnig ( the stuff that's put in corsets to keep you up), and add the details. Maybe if you found one heck of a seamstress locally, take her a pic now... she just might be able to pull it off by October. Good luck and if I can be of any help let me know.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Lucky for us her mother is awsome at sewing. Not a seamstress by profession but she could be. I agree with the two of you in that we will end up making it. Thanks for the pictures randyaz. If anyone else passes by any more please direct them to me. From what I can see the boots might pose a problem as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

If your lady can do this costume...well, your lucky man...


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Randyaz... its awsome that Jen is hot enough to pull this type of costume off. It does not come with out a price though. When it comes to Halloween we are both full into it.... but.. if its not a hot sexy costume she doesnt want anything to do with it. Not that its a bother having hot and sexy through out the year.. it would just be nice to have sick, creepy and gorey once a year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Hope you post some pics of you guys in costume... Would be good to see what you come up with.


----------



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

*this might help*

try this site, this lady made hers and also shows a nice illustration of how-to

Frank

http://members.optusnet.com.au/valkova/costume/costume03.html


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Bravo.. wow.. im not sure even I would be brave enough to wear a paper mache bikini.. lol.. Thanks Accuran.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Ooogiboogie said:


> Well I finally convinced Jen that I should be able to drop $1500 or so on a full Storm Trooper costume and its accessories. Only way she will allow me to spend that much is if she can dress up like Princess Lea in Return of the Jedi. You know that slinky outfit she wore in the scene with Jaba the Hut. I set the key board on fire typing so fast looking for some good picutres or a site that sold the costume. She wants a high quality one.. not a cheapie. BUT I CANT FIND ANYTHING ONLINE!!!!! Maybe Im looking wrong but if anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it.


Boogie, I think you may be coming up empty in your searches because you're spelling her name wrong. It's princess Leia.


----------



## fastold (Feb 2, 2005)

I suggest you go to this link I think it will help you its www.leiasmetalbikini.com.
Its a site dedicated to people who dress in the outfit your talking about and I think it has some plans for the outfit.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks Fastold.. I ran across that link yesterday and its got lots of good info. Funny thing is that in my family its catching on. Jens Brother, sister and their spouces are getting into the acts. Two of our children want Ewok costumes and the two boys want to be Jawas. Looks like its gonna be a Star Wars Halloween here.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, I ment to post this sooner, but hadn't been able to find it. 

http://home.att.net/~jimschultz/costume/costume.html

Styrene and CA. Lots of heat forming, so your wife better be very dedicated to having this made.


----------



## fastold (Feb 2, 2005)

hey Ooogiboogie here is another site you can go to if you have not found it yet www.starwarschick.com


----------

